# 10 Things I Hate About Thyroid Cancer



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

Saw this link on Twitter and I LOVE it!!
http://sarahyoung1119.wordpress.com/2012/06/22/10-things-i-hate-about-thyroid-cancer/


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It was interesting. I did like her wish for endos to go to a hypo hell! I can't say I am tired all of the time, and for that I am very grateful. Thanks for sharing, it was interesting.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That was a good read!


----------

